# Animierter Farbflächen-Hintergrund - Wie?



## thop (9. Juni 2004)

Hallo,

ich schneide zur Zeit ein Familienvideo zusammen und möchte den Titel vor einem animierten Hintergrund laufen lassen. Hier (ca 500kb)  habe ich mal ein Bespielvideo online gestellt, welches ich gerne nachbilden würde. So ähnlich sollte der animierte Hintergrund aussehen. Ich würde den auch selber machen, nur hab ich selten einen Plan, wie man etwas machen könnte, bis mir einer sagt, wie es denn gehen könnte (hab z.B. voller Stolz dank http://www.ryan-w.com nen Lasereffekt erstellen können. Wäre nie auf diese Lösung gekommen...).

Vielleicht geht es ja mit nem simplen Bildbearbeitungstool und einer Nachbearbeitung in Premiere?

Hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen.

Grüße,
Thomas


----------



## wentinator (1. Juli 2004)

hi! Kann man diesen Laserschwert effekt auch mit Magix video Delûxe 2004/2005 PLUS erzielen? Sowas suche ich schon lange im Internet.
Wenn ich das früher gewusst hätte.... -_-'

Wenn jemand ne Idee hat, oder einen Link für ein Tutorial (bitte deutsch)
bitte sendet mir ein E-Mail oder schreibt es schnell hier rein!
Magix Video Delûxe 2004/2005 PLUS.
Luke


----------



## Chocobanana (1. Juli 2004)

Ich kann dir für so ne Arbeit nur After Effects empfehlen. Damit ist sowas kein Problem.

Den Hintergrund könntest du durch eine sich drehende "Fraktale Störung" oder mit Hilfe des Effektes "Radiowellen" erzeugen.

Steht dir After Effects zur Verfügung? Wenn ja könnt ich dir schon noch mehr Tips geben.


----------



## thop (1. Juli 2004)

*Re: Re: Animierter Farbflächen-Hintergrund - Wie?*



> _Original geschrieben von Chocobanana _
> *Ich kann dir für so ne Arbeit nur After Effects empfehlen. Damit ist sowas kein Problem.
> 
> Den Hintergrund könntest du durch eine sich drehende "Fraktale Störung" oder mit Hilfe des Effektes "Radiowellen" erzeugen.
> ...



Ja, ich habe After Effects. Habe diesen Effekt der "schwimmenden Hintergründe" mit einem creative-cow Tutorial zufriedenstellend lösen können (graphical bed erstellen). Aber danke auch für den Tipp mit der fraktalen Störung und den Radiowellen.
Ich bin wirklich begeistert was man mit After Effects alles machen kann. Habe zum Beispiel mit Freude Logoanimationen von ayatoweb gemacht. (als Introduction Media für eine DVD).


----------

